# Urgent advice needed



## Markandsammy (Jul 26, 2011)

Hello people, my name is Mark, and very soon i will be relocating to abu dhabi to work, havnt had the final contracts signed yet etc etc, but i need to know, if my partner( Female) will be aloud to live with me, although we are not married. Have had difficulty in obtaining this information, and cant seem to find anything on google when i try. Thank you for the advice in advance. Mark.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Markandsammy said:


> Hello people, my name is Mark, and very soon i will be relocating to abu dhabi to work, havnt had the final contracts signed yet etc etc, but i need to know, if my partner( Female) will be aloud to live with me, although we are not married. Have had difficulty in obtaining this information, and cant seem to find anything on google when i try. Thank you for the advice in advance. Mark.



No you're not allowed to live together, I'm sure its done, but if you're caught.....

Jo xxx


----------



## kewlguy (Jul 23, 2011)

It is a crime to be jailed in UAE to live w/o marriage.
/SNIP/


----------



## mitchell0417 (Oct 11, 2010)

you also can't sponsor her so she would need to get her own sponsor through her own employment.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

oh and if she's pregnant, forget healthcare!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Marriage before you go maybe????

Jo xxx


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If she is pregnant out of wedlock, she will be jailed and then deported. 

Also, here: Police Arrest Unmarried Couples in the United Arab Emirates - ABC News


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Mark. Well it all seems very much doom and gloom don't it! In reality many thousands of couples live like this without a problem, although you do have to be aware of the somewhat dire consequences should you be caught. The authorities don't actively seek out unmarried couples, but should the police be called about something unrelated (plate smashing arguements or something) they will check. Also the pregnancy thing is a biggie. You would both be arrested and deported if this happened


----------



## Markandsammy (Jul 26, 2011)

Bigjimbo said:


> Hi Mark. Well it all seems very much doom and gloom don't it! In reality many thousands of couples live like this without a problem, although you do have to be aware of the somewhat dire consequences should you be caught. The authorities don't actively seek out unmarried couples, but should the police be called about something unrelated (plate smashing arguements or something) they will check. Also the pregnancy thing is a biggie. You would both be arrested and deported if this happened


Well she isnt pregnant, and the annoying thing is ive been waiting months for this job to come to life, and i was given wrong information regarding the living together etc etc, so unless our divorces come through soon, which i doubt, then the job of a lifetime will be gone forever, to say im gutted is an understatement, oh well thanks for youre advice and to all the others too. Regards Markand sammy.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Cant you take the job and the minute you're available to marry, go back, do it and then bring your new bride over????

Jo xxx


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

The problem isn't so much living together (as others have said, many couples do and as long as they don't cause problems that involve the police they are ignored). The problem is her sponsorship. You will not be able to sponsor her as only a husband/wife can sponsor the spouse, and proof of the marriage with atttested documents is required for that. The alternative is that she finds a job and is sponsored by her employer (just as you would be).


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Markandsammy said:


> Well she isnt pregnant, and the annoying thing is ive been waiting months for this job to come to life, and i was given wrong information regarding the living together etc etc, so unless our divorces come through soon, which i doubt, then the job of a lifetime will be gone forever, to say im gutted is an understatement, oh well thanks for youre advice and to all the others too. Regards Markand sammy.


Well do not get too down about it, you might just have to be prepared to spend a bit of time away on your own. Many couples have to do this as they don't always find jobs at the same time. 
I hope to have myself a new job before the end of the year. My girlfriend is a teacher and has a job in the UK until next summer so wont be able to come until then but we are prepared to spend a bit of time away from each other. Then next year we will probably have a quick wedding, just to get that bit of paper to make everything nice and easy! Of course we will still do the proper wedding stuff a few years later!

I guess the other question is your other half looking for employment as well?


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Mate I wouldn't not take the dream job because of this! Worse case is that she will have to do visa runs to Oman every 40 odd days. Not a biggie. When you both get your papers then sit down and have a chat. As long as you are even halfway discreet you will both be fine. Come and live in the sun for a while!


----------



## Markandsammy (Jul 26, 2011)

jojo said:


> Cant you take the job and the minute you're available to marry, go back, do it and then bring your new bride over????
> 
> Jo xxx


Hi Jo, yes we are going to do that, hopefully all will go well, we just didnt expect to be away from each other thats all, its upsetting but we will ride it out, thank you all.


----------



## Ben_130 (Jan 24, 2011)

Markandsammy said:


> Hi Jo, yes we are going to do that, hopefully all will go well, we just didnt expect to be away from each other thats all, its upsetting but we will ride it out, thank you all.


It's not ideal but you will find from reading on here that its fairly common that one half of a couple has to make the move before the other. Me and my girlfriend spent ten months apart whilst she was working in Bahrain, and it may happen again if I get a job in the next couple of months! With jobs for many not that easy to come by turning down a job in the hope you can get offered another a few months time to suit both of you could easily backfire!


----------



## dan30 (Jul 2, 2011)

I have been travelling to United Arab Emirates (UAE) for the last 10 years. I can confirm that it’s illegal for unmarried couple to live together if caught you can go to jail that is law of the land.

The reality the authorities give a blind eye on this issue especial in the Emirate of Dubai – but there have been high profile cases in Dubai not in Abu Dhabi I am aware off.

My advise I would not risky a jail term, you need thinking long and hard what is next plane is.





Message to Pamela 




I can confirm that I am British and live in the United Kingdom – next time you assume something your not sure about, best to ask.


Mark I wish well in your travels to UAE.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

dan30 said:


> I have been travelling to United Arab Emirates (UAE) for the last 10 years. I can confirm that it’s illegal for unmarried couple to live together if caught you can go to jail that is law of the land.
> 
> The reality the authorities give a blind eye on this issue especial in the Emirate of Dubai – but there have been high profile cases in Dubai not in Abu Dhabi I am aware off.
> 
> ...


Where on this thread have I assumed that you are not British? Please stay on topic. Thank you.


----------

